# airmar transducers



## little d (Dec 10, 2008)

Has any one installed and used a thru hull B 60 brass transducer? I have a lowrance lcx27c unit and im tired of putting around under 7mph trying to find fish. this year is really been a struggle with the lack of perch around and trying to find them. I was told by some buy a airmar and be done! thanks


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

I put one in last year for the same reason . I can now mark fish at any speed.


----------



## little d (Dec 10, 2008)

My Demeyes said:


> I put one in last year for the same reason . I can now mark fish at any speed.


thanks for the repley, good to here that they do work. ive seen them for 279.00


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Most (all?) transducers are manufactured by airmar. Check out their web page and you will likely see the one that comes in your oem packaging... They do have a pretty good selection application on their site that can help you pick the right transducer for your fishing style. If not changing the LCX unit, make sure you get a transducer compatible with your unit AND the right connectors... BTW I have an LCX27C on my smaller boat and I can locate fish at speeds faster than 7mph with the "off the transom" transducer supplied by lowrance. Could be your setup too?


----------

